# Alexander Graham Bell's Tetrahedral Kites



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

More here.



> Alexander Graham Bell is best remembered for inventing the telephone,  but the great Scottish inventor’s interests weren’t limited to just one  field. Aside from his priceless contributions in the field of acoustics  and telegraphy, Bell is also credited with the invention of the metal  detector, the audiometer (an instrument used to detect hearing  problems), and a device to locate icebergs.
> 
> Bell and his associates  investigated the possibility of impressing a magnetic field on a  physical device as a means of recording sound—the basic principle behind  tape recorder and hard disc—but could not develop a workable prototype.  Bell also had a great passion for aeronautics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 8, 2017)

I introduced my grandson to kite flying. He was thrilled. They take the kite with them when they travel.

There is a sense of power holding on to a kite.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 8, 2017)

My brother has taken up kite flying in a big way. Lighted kites are popular now; kites with LED lights so you can do your kite flying at night. He took his first one out for its maiden flight and hundreds of people called the local police to report a UFO.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 8, 2017)

That second photo is really cool! I'm assuming that's the old man himself.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2017)

When I was around 10 years old, a bunch of pals and I made a kite from a old oilcloth table cloth and took it to the top of a nearby hill, where a radio tower was located.  The wind was fierce and as we all held on, we were lifted a bit.  We could not pull it in and had to cut the cord.  It left us exhilarated and talking the rest of the day!nthego:

p.s.
"Most Americans know Alexander Graham Bell as the inventor of the telephone, but few are aware that the central interest of his life was deaf education or that he was one of the most prominent proponents of oralism in the United States".


----------

